# Fish Oil and Kombucha



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a long shot, but has anyone found a source for raw fish or cod liver oil? My wife and I were also brewing kombucha back home, a probiotic fermented traditional chinese tea. Any chance someone out there knows of a kombucha source?? Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Kilgore_Trout said:


> This is a long shot, but has anyone found a source for raw fish or cod liver oil? My wife and I were also brewing kombucha back home, a probiotic fermented traditional chinese tea. Any chance someone out there knows of a kombucha source?? Thanks!


Welcome to Cairo. I haven't seen either of those products here, but I wasn't looking for them, and so it's not to say that they can't be found. The surge in health food products and supplements available, including many foreign brands, is staggering compared to a decade or two ago. 

Not sure where you live, but here in Maadi I would check with Healthy Home on Rd. 206 near the Grand Mall, and Bio Shop, located downstairs on Rd. 231, not far from the intersection with Rd. 218.

If you find anything, please post again and tell us. A friend is bringing me a couple bottle of fish oil capsules next week. I do know that there are other places that sell things like this, in Zamalek and elsewhere, but I'm not so familiar with them, but maybe others can comment. As an aside, the probiotic dairy drink called "kefir" in many European countries is called "rayeb" here, and it's available in most grocery stores.


----------

